# Nice Friday on the Reel Finatical



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

8/29/08

Left the dock at 6:30 - 7am with 2 friends, Rob & Elaine.

Bait was scarce in the pass compared to weeks prior. We went to a nearshore rock & got plenty of small to x-large sand perch, lizardfish, and hardtails for live baits.

Headed offshore in mild 1' seas ("speed bumps"). Arrived near the Funnel and trolled the Edge for awhile. We pulled skirted ballyhoo and yozuri bonitos = 0 results. Water was indeed a clear green.

Gave that a rest and came in a few miles shy of the edge to bottom fish. We stayed hooked up the rest of the day! =) Seas had smoothed & the current wasn't bad at all. The flies were out and BITING though!

Scott threw out some fried fish we had leftover from our fish fry in July, lol.. In a matter of seconds we had a dozen Barracuda swarming around the boat. Out came the live baits & cuda tubes. We got to see one entire predator-prey episode right beside us (and I mean RIGHT BELOW US at the waterline of the boat). That was cool to watch!!

Into the evening we caught cudas, some red grouper, gags, mingos, red snapper, triggers, shark (took the entire butterfly jig with him), big remoras, big white snapper, big hardtails.

The surprise of the evening was getting into real "true" bonito! They are a lot of fun, just like the false albacore! I haven't caught a real bonito since leaving NC, so it was a nice treat to end the day. =)

Beautiful sunset on the smooth ride in. Back on the hill at 7:30. 




























* I have another pic of a nice snapper but I can't get the right one to post, sorry. I'll keep working on it.. *


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report and nice :takephoto


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad yall got out and enjoyed the day!


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

Great report and nice fish. Wish I was there. Here I'm having to stick to catfish and a bit of bass thrown in.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (8/30/2008)*8/29/08
> 
> The flies were out and BITING though!


Man, I was out justa ways yesterday and the biting flies would not leave us alone. They kept bothering us too.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fossil (8/30/2008)*Great report and nice fish. Wish I was there. Here I'm having to stick to catfish and a bit of bass thrown in.


Fossil, we caught a few bonito ona kastmaster you gave us, lol. I think the pic I posted shows it. We tried getting a cuda with the big yellow/green fish you gave us too -they'd chase it but never take it. =)


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 5 O'Clock Somewhere (Oct 10, 2007)

Be careful holding a cuda like that. I had one reach around and bite me once.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Really pretty pics of the bonito and cuda. That is the perfect size barracuda for eating. They are a pain in the rear when they are chopping snapper in half but they sure put on a show when you hook them. Those flies sure make it tough though. Luckily we had some repellent on the boat. Thanks for the report.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *5 O'Clock Somewhere (9/1/2008)*Be careful holding a cuda like that. I had one reach around and bite me once.


oh man, i wasn't even thinking of that :banghead I was caught up in the moment, wanted a pic but wanted to get him back in the water asap. It will prob take getting bit for me to learn a lesson & remember. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats cool you guys caught the true bonito. I've caught plenty of bonita (little tunny), but never a bonito.

:bowdown


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I was out there Saturday and you are right about the biting flies. I went to war with them for a few hours.


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Bonita, Bonito, Little Tuna, Northen Mackarel they still taste like they smell. Looks like you had a fun trip. Congrats'.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Captain Rog' (9/2/2008)*Bonita, Bonito, Little Tuna, Northen Mackarel they still taste like they smell. Looks like you had a fun trip. Congrats'.


 & I wont eat either one - lol. We bled it and sent it home with our friends. =)


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job, and thanx for the pics! I have never seen the bonito you got a pic of...pretty awsome!


----------

